# Beef Processing for Raw Feeding



## pibble_lover (Apr 23, 2012)

Hey everyone,
We raise steers to butcher. We have one going to to get canned this week. I'm just starting my dog on raw, and have a few questions. What all from the steer can I get to feed? I'm thinking heart, tongue, brain, lungs, and feet. I'm just having a hard time thinking of all of the parts that I can feed. Anyone have any more information for me?


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

Someone correct me if I'm wrong but I _believe_ you can feed everything but the weight-bearing bones.


----------



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

I asked a similar question about 6 months ago when I got offered the leftovers of two steers. This was a response from Tobi:



> I'd say it depends, here is a list of what i would look for.
> 
> Heart
> Lungs
> ...


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I think i would feed my dogs everything except intestines.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

OnyxDog said:


> I asked a similar question about 6 months ago when I got offered the leftovers of two steers. This was a response from Tobi:


I thought i recognized that XD i was actually looking for that post and couldn't find it! :lol:


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

The tripe I was told that you only want three of the stomachs and have the butcher drain the fluid out for the tripe. I would think anything that you don't want is good for your fur friend


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I am with Xellil. I would feed everything but the intestines. Oh and if you leave cow hooves outside for too long, they smell something HORRID! Just a warning. LOL.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

You can feed pretty much all of them, but if you are just starting raw beef isn't what you want to start with. Look at the getting started guide at preymodelraw.com.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> I am with Xellil. I would feed everything but the intestines. Oh and if you leave cow hooves outside for too long, they smell something HORRID! Just a warning. LOL.


I got cow hooves once and my whole house smelled like rancid, strong urine. It was driving me crazy because it took me three days to figure out it was the cow hooves. I kept looking in the closets and corners for pee.


----------



## pibble_lover (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm starting with chicken. The beef won't be done for a few weeks


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

> I'd say it depends, here is a list of what i would look for.
> 
> Heart
> Lungs
> ...


Love this! I'm printing this out and taking it to some butchers hopefully tmrw!


----------



## pibble_lover (Apr 23, 2012)

So, apparently the butcher cannot release anything other than heart, liver, brains, and tongue... Something about the inspector can't let it leave the building...


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

xellil said:


> I think i would feed my dogs everything except intestines.


YUP

Worlds shortest list. No intestine, everything elseeace:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

pibble_lover said:


> So, apparently the butcher cannot release anything other than heart, liver, brains, and tongue... Something about the inspector can't let it leave the building...


if you get a permit from your state it's absolutely possible... I have one such document. I'll make a phone call in the A.M. and see if i can get the number for your states people you need to talk to about getting an "inedible permit" :thumb:


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Do it. I'm definitely still looking into getting a permit. David got me the phone number for my state when I first started this. I think I am going to wait until we move though. We will be in a different state anyways and I have as much meat available to me as I could possibly hope for. 

I have looked into one of these permits and it will definitely be worth it.

As far as my list goes I would feed everything but the intestines and the weight bearing bones. The weight bearing bones from animals that large are dense enough to crack teeth.


----------



## verhoykennels (Apr 15, 2012)

We use every thing but the hide, intestines and last 2 stomachs!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Indiana's is 1-(313)-544-2400 That is the state vet's office, ask for an inedibles permit etc. I got the number from my contact in my states vet office. she said she can get the number for any other state, i'm going to start compiling a list of all the numbers and names for them as well. :thumb:
This is a thread i started a while back about my permit, this is what it looks like for here at least. http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/raw-feeding/9891-finally.html


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm interested in Ohio. I keep getting Ohio State University when I type it in google.


----------



## pibble_lover (Apr 23, 2012)

Tobi said:


> Indiana's is 1-(313)-544-2400 That is the state vet's office, ask for an inedibles permit etc. I got the number from my contact in my states vet office. she said she can get the number for any other state, i'm going to start compiling a list of all the numbers and names for them as well. :thumb:
> This is a thread i started a while back about my permit, this is what it looks like for here at least. http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/raw-feeding/9891-finally.html


Thanks a ton!! Do you know if they cost?


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

pibble_lover said:


> Thanks a ton!! Do you know if they cost?


They are free here, as far as i know they are free in all states. :smile:

Bridget i'll call tomorrow and get the number if i can!


----------

